# Flag poles and Fairy lights.



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Whats your take on flag poles and fairy lights ?

The Mrs thinks they are good harmless fun,

I am not sure and think they might be a bit *****.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It really depends on where the Mrs wants to shove 'em!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK at rallies and events but for just camping can look a bit OTT.

Ray.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Very nice...till you park next to one overnight in a strong wind....flag flapping about is louder than a genny 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:? 
Why would anyone want to exhibit such tosh :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :?
> Why would anyone want to exhibit such tosh :wink:
> 
> Dave p


because their having a bit of fun. Remember, you're supposed to be enjoying yourselves.

Anyway with my dodgy naviguesser having a flag up is about the only way we can find our way back to the van at a large rally, as long as we can remember which flag we got flying! Even the dog is better than us.

Isn't premature senility great :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, for the sufferer - for those of us who have to deal with you, no!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So we all erect a flagpole adorned with fairy lights.
I see It will be much easier to find my mh in the dark :? 

And will help the global warming mob.


dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And will help the global warming mob.
> 
> dave p


It doesn't count if they are LEDs


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yes we do have all the flags & lights up 8) 

Being a small van, surrounded by larger ones, it's the only way we can find our way back home after a night with the MHF Gang :lol:


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Harmless fun, makes the site more interesting. as for *****? can't recall seeing any with flags and lights, but if it is so what?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

They are very good for finding your van on a big rally, particularly when you have been on the "pop" and need to find your van in the dark.
&again - for fun

Out of interest, I have never been and had a nosey, are the lights LED's or fairy lights ?
Do you use solar power or plug them in the van?

At the moment we only display twirly things and the usual solar carriage lights


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Spend all this time trying to squeeze the last drop out of my solar system and waste it on illuminations I don't think so.

And

carry an extra kilo of stuff and find somewhere to stow it all, again I don't think so

But I think they look great especially the superman and the dragonfly that were up at the global


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I hoist my dragon only at rallies, invaluable for finding the van.  

I hoist my England flag whilst watching the Tour de France.  You have to compete with all the Dutch, French, German flags. :lol: 

tony


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a lit up chimney - it helps Father Christmas find our truck and leave us our presents. I also leave Whisky and mince pies for him and carrots for the Reindeer - so there.

David


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I only use me flag at rallies and me 4ft penguin. It nearly took off in Scotland!

Lights no fanx.


Greenie


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Our lights are all solar powered and certainly don't weigh anything like a kg 8O My sense of direction is hopeless and I took a wrong turn at the Lincoln show and was completely lost - I had to ring **** to find out where he was, which wasn't much help because I didn't know where I was  :lol: . Eventually I spotted our flag in the distance. Same thing happened at Peterborough :roll: .

Mrs. D


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

**** said:


> Our lights are all solar powered and certainly don't weigh anything like a kg 8O My sense of direction is hopeless and I took a wrong turn at the Lincoln show and was completely lost - I had to ring **** to find out where he was, which wasn't much help because I didn't know where I was  :lol: . Eventually I spotted our flag in the distance. Same thing happened at Peterborough :roll: .
> 
> Mrs. D


I was referring to the pole and flag in the second half of my post


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I was a yoof I spent three hours in the early hours trying to find my tent at Glastonbury Festival. When I left it in the morning there was hardly anyone there but when I eventually decided to try and get back thousands had arrived. It was three hours before I realised I was in the wrong field. So a flag with lights might have been useful.

I like the sound of the Penguin. I would like a life size T Rex a bit like the ones you see lolling above car dealer forecorts on a weekend for some strange reason.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ex-WW2 anti-aircraft balloon anybody?

How about a laser beam shining vertically up through the Heki?

Dare to be different!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Come on guys! Lets not get too old to quick
A but of harmless fun really

A carbon pole weighs nothing at all,

Just do it! (sorry Nike)
Regards
J


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> I only use me flag at rallies and me 4ft penguin. It nearly took off in Scotland!
> 
> Lights no fanx.
> 
> Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My towbar bumper now sports a custom pole mount and our flag will fly in France next week so if you see MHF come and have a cuppa or summat stronger :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

neilbes said:


> Whats your take on flag poles and fairy lights ?
> 
> The Mrs thinks they are good harmless fun,
> 
> I am not sure and think they might be a bit *****.


Aw come on neilbes - lighten up and adopt your wife's same carefree attitude! It's not a subject that warrants the effort of forming an opinion on, so just make her happy and get yourself a flagpole and decorate it with whatever tickles her fancy! 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:? 
.
.
..
.
In glorious technicolour.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hey up - forget about erecting a flipping flagpole, just get your cab blinds closed and you could have some right fun and giggles with that fancy feather! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Your making me feel quite bilious now 8O


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well if you are flying your MHF flag and not at a rally, another member sees it....and hey presto you have a party starting!! The same goes with my South African flag......you never know who might be on the same site....!


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

We too use a flag pole,it has multi coloured lights and 3 flags,each one we are proud of,a yorkshire flag an mcc flag and an australian flag given to me by my grandkids when we visited them cos even they know we fly the flag lol,and like you say it helps you find your way home from the club tent when you have had a good catch up with freinds lol


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oh the flags are for rallies are they...I'd always thought they were a bit like the old pampas grass in the front garden...you know, indicating a penchant towards swinging & all that...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That explains the knocks on the door. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Oh the flags are for rallies are they...I'd always thought they were a bit like the old pampas grass in the front garden...you know, indicating a penchant towards swinging & all that...


I have only just heard that recently so I have had to cut my Pampas grass down  
Wondered why we kept getting keys put through the letterbox.


----------



## scampiandchips (Mar 18, 2010)

Flags? we've got loads, a Yorkshire one, a pirate one, a pink pirate one, and various from the different clubs we belong to, anddifferent spinners too.
Fairy lights? there's enough flashing tat on our van to rival blackpool illuminations, we see it as harmless fun, but, some it obviously offends, I think it shows a bit of individuality, something a bit different from the mundane white box we all seem to inhabit,.
I wonder if the same people that moan about flags and fairy lights are the same people that complained when motorhomes dared to be built with different coloured cabs, the injustice of building a motorhome with a blue or red cab must be hard to bear for some people.
Anyway back to original post, yes we have flags, and fairy lights, yes we use them at shows and rallies, but normally don't use them on campsites, so I suppose there's a time and place for them.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Neilbes! I'd like to meet your better half. She's obviously a lady of taste who enjoys being part of a team but also has a sense of fun and individuality.

AuntieSandra bought me my flag pole for Christmas. I willingly fly St George's flag, and the new MHF flag, as well as a spinner. The pole is only used at rallies and certainly does help us find our way back 'home'. Whilst at the Global, I made a point of removing the pole overnight as it was quite breezy!! 

I'll be flying it at our rally at S****horpe this coming weekend, just as a welcome to other ralliers. 8) 

I haven't got round to attaching fairy lights... I hadn't even thought about that... hmm... :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Get it up!! it looks teriffic on a blue sky 8)


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

I just use a windsock to identify mine, very useful since I usually land right next to it


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Dan_The_Man said:


> I just use a windsock to identify mine, very useful since I usually land right next to it


I like it :lol: :lol: :lol:



Techno100 said:


> Get it up!! it looks teriffic on a blue sky 8)


Great photos too Techno and Dan :thumbright:

Sue


----------

